# Scolopendra Dehaani Housing??



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

What would you keep a Scolopendra in? I know they're escape artists and I've also heard about them chewing through plastic and even steel mesh :gasp:


So that begs the question..... What can you keep one in that's secure enough that the little bugger won't chew it's way out?


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I have three S dehaani, one 3cm long, one 10cm and one 18cm long. The 3cm one is in a glass jam jar, the 10cm one is in a 190g Douwe Egberts jar, and the 18cm one is in a glass tank. All three are fine as they are, I have another 10 centipedes, a few in jars, a few in plastic containers, no issues with any of them.


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

I keep mine in acrylic enclosures but there all in a glass cabinet as well no problems so far.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mines in a plastic tub and so far hasnt even tried to chew out of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Suppose a lot of these people are just spreading horror stories then :lol2:

Glass was the only option I could think of which couldn't be chewed. I'd keep one in plastic until it grows. Then I'd switch it into something a lot more heavy duty! 

Jam jars sounds like a good idea though. The one I'm looking into gettig would be 1-4cm so only a tiddler


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I keep all my pedes that are upto 7-8inches in 5ltr sweet jars that are too tall for them to reach the top, and my deehaani is in a 19ltr rub. The rub is perfect for it, has a couple of inches of eco earth and moss with a few cork tubes half buried, and even with all the décor it cant reach the tope when trying so it's quite secure in there. Also makes a cool enclosure as they're kinda see through.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a couple of centipedes in thin plastic pots, they're ok so far. As long as they can't get hold of the pot in any way, they ought to be fine.

I wasn't keen on keeping them in jars, initially, but as the centipedes will burrow, but you'll see them more if they're in a jar rather than a tank, as they'll most likely have burrows along the side of the jar.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the idea of the sweet jars  suppose if all the ventilation holes are near the top then the centipedes have nothing to chew on.

But would that supply adequate air flow? They like it damp I know but I've read that too much humidity can cause problems


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

As of yet, the only centipedes I've had issues with were a pair of S. dehaani pedelings, both died from a bad molt, which is said to happen if it's not humid enough. I wasn't too sure about keeping centipedes in jars, because of the lack of airflow, but so far the ones in jars seem fine. They have a heat source one side of the jar, with the moss and bottle lid with water in against the other side of the jar, this seems to keep the humidity about right.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I have air holes drilled into the lid and a couple round the rim of the jar, this provides an adequate air flow I believe, as I've kept them like this for just over a year now: victory:
The key point with centipedes is getting the humidity spot on, like Lurchenstein said have some moss on half of the ground area with a small bottle lid for water. If it's a Tanzanian or other "dryer" species a weekly spray and water bowl filling would be sufficient, but for the more humid needing pedes I spray every other day and make sure theres always water in the bottle lids. Just make sure that the substrate never dries out completely in drier setups, as even though they don't need as much humidity, they burrow for the humidity in the substrate:2thumb:

Just remembered you're getting a deehanni, a light spray every other day and a little bottle lid with water in it will provide enough humidity


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I had four S. dehaani arrive yesterday, this one is the biggest at 8 inches not including the terminal legs and antenna, and was put in this container while I sorted out a tank for it. You could hear it attempting to pry it's way out of the tub, it sounded like the tub cracking. I checked the tub after I had put the centipede in it's tank, the tub was fine, barely marked.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thread Revival. I've been offered an unknown centipede... this one to be exact:










Anyone able to ID it for sure?

Second question; Would this be suitable housing for it? Really Useful 19 Litre XL Box, Clear - Staples

Size wise to me it seems to be just enough in height, but I think needs more floor space.

I remember someone saying before that they use 19L RUBS. What do you lot think?


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks to be some sort of deehanni mate, there's a pretty good guide to i.d'ing scolopendra somewhere on arachnoboards. 
Yeah i use 19ltr RUB's for my bigger c'pedes, it does the job perfect! I have air holes drilled into the lid and a couple of air holes high up on the side to ensure air circulation and out of the pedes reach to avoid excapes, other than that it's just a few inches of sub, some cork bark and a water bowl :2thumb:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Looks to be some sort of deehanni mate, there's a pretty good guide to i.d'ing scolopendra somewhere on arachnoboards.
> Yeah i use 19ltr RUB's for my bigger c'pedes, it does the job perfect! I have air holes drilled into the lid and a couple of air holes high up on the side to ensure air circulation and out of the pedes reach to avoid excapes, other than that it's just a few inches of sub, some cork bark and a water bowl :2thumb:


Yeah I just had a dive through the arachnoboards ID posts and was thinking Dehanni aswell. It's a good size, 25cm+, the owner hates it so I said send it to me :mf_dribble: LOVE centipedes, wanted one for a while now so was perfect when he popped up with that! 

I've got a cabinet that is FULL of coir bricks, Sphagnum moss bags and bricks, Cork bark, cork tubes, water bowls... the works! 

But yeah that enclosure would be alright for it. Only because it's only a couple cm taller than the centipede is long so once there's a couple inches of substrate in there it could easily reach the lid. It's about as long as the centipede is and only 2/3rds the length in width. Bare minimum I suppose... :whistling2:


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Would there be enough ventilation keeping little centipedes in jam jars??
Even with holes in the lid ??


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Lurchenstien said:


> I had four S. dehaani arrive yesterday, this one is the biggest at 8 inches not including the terminal legs and antenna, and was put in this container while I sorted out a tank for it. You could hear it attempting to pry it's way out of the tub, it sounded like the tub cracking. I checked the tub after I had put the centipede in it's tank, the tub was fine, barely marked.
> 
> [URL=http://i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd330/Lurchenstien/1780099_10202494466635635_1059344287_o.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd330/Lurchenstien/1781187_10202494466755638_391823817_o.jpg]image[/URL]


Just got to love the centipede lol


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

jaybott said:


> Would there be enough ventilation keeping little centipedes in jam jars??
> Even with holes in the lid ??


Most of mine are in jars without holes in the lids, though I have time to check them daily, so it gets some air flow for them.


----------

